# Hi again! Pictures of my pup ;)



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

this is my 3 month old chi! He is so playful and adorable and that is me his mom! He is something else I love him. O his name is dart and is a toy chihuahua. And my name is Maranda. Hope u guys love him.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

You have been busy.We like pics


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

he is gorgeous  love the little white strip on his face 
do have to mention though he is a chihuahua  , no such thing as a toy chihuahua , well there is lol but not alive just stuffed  (hope i worded that right haha)


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww, he still just a baby. Is he a chocolate color?


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

he's a adorable!!........also what's a Toy Chihuahua?


----------



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

*A toy is..*

Well a toy chihuahua is almost like a mini but smaller. And there is actually such thing as a toy u can look it up plus I have papers and he is. He is almost full grown and weighs 1pound 11 ounces. He will not get bigger than 3 pounds. He is best puppy I have had. Hope u guy enjoy our pics.  and thank u for comments


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Hes cute! But can you please resize a little next time, the chihuahua pictures are a bit too big for my laptop screen.


----------



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Better?*

Sorry bout pics being to big it's just I'm doing this all from and iPhone so I'm not sure how to resize them so I just used a diff phone to do it.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Very cute pics! He is adorable! I do have to agree with Bella (Sugarbaby) there is no real "toy" Chihuahua. He's tiny and cute but he's only 3 months, he has up to ayear to still grow. My Kizzie was just about his size at his age and she is full grown now at 7lbs. Not saying he'll be 7lbs or anything he could def still be smaller! My girls are also black, I love black Chis he is SO SO cute! I love his lil marking too! Great pics!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Hehe this is going to come as a shock but ALL chihuahuas are "Toy Chihuahuas". They are a toy breed, and therefore are "toy chihuahuas". Just like you could say a hound doxie. Is it necessary to say it that way? Nah but lots of people do, and its actually an OK way to refer to them  My 10 lb chihuahua Laurel is a "toy chihuahua" just as much as my 3.5 lb chihuahua is a toy chihuahua. Just like there are toy poodles,...no one questions that because its what differentiates them from the non-sporting group poodles (at least thats the group i think they are in...haha...).


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe this is going to come as a shock but ALL chihuahuas are "Toy Chihuahuas". They are a toy breed, and therefore are "toy chihuahuas". Just like you could say a hound doxie. Is it necessary to say it that way? Nah but lots of people do, and its actually an OK way to refer to them  My 10 lb chihuahua Laurel is a "toy chihuahua" just as much as my 3.5 lb chihuahua is a toy chihuahua. Just like there are toy poodles,...no one questions that because its what differentiates them from the non-sporting group poodles (at least thats the group i think they are in...haha...).


LOL I guess that is true. I think when I hear "Toy" for Chihuahuas the first thing I think of is Teacup and all these other terms that certian breeders try to glam up so they can get more money off a puppy .... When I searched for Shayley I saw Chis listed as teacups and just Chis and I thought they looked so much alike yet one was 4,000 and the other 250 lol I was always turned off by that word!


----------



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Alright*

Well I guess I get it now. The breeder told us he way a toy so I suppose that is what he meant by toy is just chihuahua but rather small. Thanks guys.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

He is a sweet little pup...welcome to the forum


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Marmarpandy20 said:


> Well I guess I get it now. The breeder told us he way a toy so I suppose that is what he meant by toy is just chihuahua but rather small. Thanks guys.


Toy is just a breed category all chihuahua's are in the toy breed category even if they are bigger , just like we have terriers , gundogs , hounds and working breeds category's  .

your boy reminds me a lot of keona in the face when she was growing up


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Hehe this is going to come as a shock but ALL chihuahuas are "Toy Chihuahuas". They are a toy breed, and therefore are "toy chihuahuas". Just like you could say a hound doxie. Is it necessary to say it that way? Nah but lots of people do, and its actually an OK way to refer to them  My 10 lb chihuahua Laurel is a "toy chihuahua" just as much as my 3.5 lb chihuahua is a toy chihuahua. Just like there are toy poodles,...no one questions that because its what differentiates them from the non-sporting group poodles (at least thats the group i think they are in...haha...).


Toy , mini and standard poodle are all in the non sporting group im pretty sure


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's adorable. I love his little sweater and I love the sleeping pic, so cute.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Very adorable. Some breeders use terms like Toy, Teacup, Micro Mini etc to try to sell their chi's for more money. Chihuahuas by breed standard are supposed to be 3-6# full grown. I have a friend who has a 12# "teacup" chihuahua according to the breeder lol.


----------



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

*Alright *

Thank u guys yup get the point yea it's dumb for breeders to do that but by thAt i imagine he meant smaller than normal.. And My fiancé didn't pay a lot of money for him but if We knew him b4 We bought him and he was alot more He still would have gotten him. Dart is my boy and it matters nothing to me what size he is. We didn't buy him thinking it was a toy I
actually wanted an orpie or however u spell that but when I saw dart I fell in love instantly and had to
have him he was suppose to be a suprise from my fiancé he knows me to well.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> Toy , mini and standard poodle are all in the non sporting group im pretty sure


Actually, I think the miniature and standard poodles are in the non-sporting group, but the toy poodle shows in the toy group.

I'm not sure which group the miniature dachshunds show in, though...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

your Toy Chihuahua is very cute.


----------



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

**

Thank you so are yours!


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

sugarbaby said:


> he is gorgeous  love the little white strip on his face
> do have to mention though he is a chihuahua  , no such thing as a toy chihuahua , well there is lol but not alive just stuffed  (hope i worded that right haha)


I thought the breed was in the toy category ?
SO that would make Chihuahua's Toy Chihuahua's?
Hmm Maybe I am wrong??
I know there is no such thing as a teacup, micro mini Chihuahua
but I assumed all Chi's were Toys?
Also i agree, his Blaze on his head is cute!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

Smith said:


> Actually, I think the miniature and standard poodles are in the non-sporting group, but the toy poodle shows in the toy group.
> 
> I'm not sure which group the miniature dachshunds show in, though...


i just got it from a pure breed Australian dog forum im on , there was a toy poodle in the non-sporting group that has won its class so maybe different in other country's ?




angelbaby said:


> I thought the breed was in the toy category ?
> SO that would make Chihuahua's Toy Chihuahua's?
> Hmm Maybe I am wrong??
> I know there is no such thing as a teacup, micro mini Chihuahua
> ...


if you read the whole thread you will see i have already said that  
it would be like saying i have a non-sporting poodle or a utility Rottweiler lol


----------



## Marmarpandy20 (Nov 18, 2010)

So like I said in the beginning... Toy chihuahua, according to everyone all chis are toys so from the beginning there was no need to quote me the only thing I stated was his weight. How would that make me wrong? Thanks anywAys guys. No need for anymore quoting. Unless u would like to say something that has something to do with how cute he is what I planned in the first place.  thank u


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

thank you for sharing your pictures, he is gorgeous,,


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wow dart is tiny!  so cute. welcome to the forum to both of u guys


----------

